
Start-up factory Y Combinator is no longer working with Peter Thiel - kelukelugames
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/17/peter-thiel-y-combinator-part-ways.html
======
rgbrenner
yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15725108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15725108)

